Ask HN: Which magazines/publications do you follow? - ege_erdogan
======
rolivercoffee
I’m really enjoying the slow news movement: Delayed gratification [1] Tortoise
[2]

1\. [https://www.slow-journalism.com/](https://www.slow-journalism.com/) 2\.
[https://www.tortoisemedia.com/](https://www.tortoisemedia.com/)

------
underwear
I tend to go with news feeds like Morning Brew these days. I trust their
collections.

------
peruvian
Monocle, Jacobin, Lapham’s Quarterly.

